# Sussex County EMS



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2011)

I just wanted to pass along some info about Sussex County EMS. 

We are an all ALS, non transport agency, located in Southern Delaware, and we're looking for highly skilled, highly educated medics to join our system.

The lowdown on the county and system is here: http://www.sussexcountyde.gov/dept/ems/

And if you want to know more about the system, the "out of state paramedic certification process" or anything else, drop me a note. It's not easy to get hired here, but well worth it.


----------



## Dav (Dec 26, 2011)

*Reply*

I am very interested in applying to Sussex county ems! I ave done some research over the past year. How intense is the hiring process? What are one of the benefits of working in Sussex and living in Delaware? I ave been a medic in Pittsburgh pa past four years looking for a change in pace. 

Thanks

Dave gloss


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I just wanted to pass along some info about Sussex County EMS.
> 
> We are an all ALS, non transport agency, located in Southern Delaware, and we're looking for highly skilled, highly educated medics to join our system.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna get back to you in about 5 years after I finish school and get some experience under my belt...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm gonna get back to you in about 5 years after I finish school and get some experience under my belt...



Ditto.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm gonna get back to you in about 5 years after I finish school and get some experience under my belt...



Same here...we can totally all move to Delaware and start a frat house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Same here...we can totally all move to Delaware and start a frat house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wanna come. So frat/sorority house? Lol


----------



## fast65 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I wanna come. So frat/sorority house? Lol



Absolutely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hockey (Dec 27, 2011)

Non transport?


----------



## terrible one (Dec 27, 2011)

ALS intercept. They have squads (think LAco) if a patient requires ALS one medic jumps in the ambulance (driven by the FD or volunteer I believe) and the other stays in the squad and they meet at the ER.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2011)

Dave (and others)- the hiring process is a bit intense. At least half of our applicants don't make it through the "medical oral board/scenarios" portion of the interview. It is a panel style interview that probes all areas of your knowledge and skills. Following that is a "chiefs interview" with senior staff, a physical and a PAT. If you make it through that, you'll be hired and you will enter the Out of State Paramedic Process. Similar to FTO time at other services, the process constantly tests your skills and critical thinking and is designed to weed out weak medics. It is not uncommon for newly hired paramedics to fail the process and be released from employment. 

Not to make it sound brutal, but the process determines if you fit here and if you can meet the high standards. 

As far as benefits to living in DE? It's sales tax free, close to the beach, great hunting and fishing, relatively inexpensive (at least it was for me, coming from Seattle!) decent protocols, great equipment, nice people... If you have specific questions I can address, let me know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2011)

As far as the system, we have 8 stations, staffed with 2 medics per 12 hour shift. We are dispatched simultaneously with the volunteer fire department BLS ambulance on Charlie, Delta and Echo level calls. We will respond to the address, and start PT care with one or occasionally both of the medics riding to the hospital. If we split, the medic unit goes back in service "single medic" and can respond to calls with a second medic, usually a supervisor, as back up. Delaware law requires that two medics respond to any ALS call. 

Here's a look at a reserve Suburban, two sets of gear in the 'Burban, and a regular squad.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd really encourage anyone who's interested in the system to come and do a ride along. Plan on spending a couple of days to really get a feel for the place before you decide. It's certainly a very different EMS system, and may not be everyone's cup of mud. 

Oh, and come in the summer for maximum ridiculousness at the beach and surrounding areas.


----------



## Hockey (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't get it...why would anyone want to work for a non-transporting agency?

I like having my ambulance, with my equipment, and not have to hop into another truck thats not mine.  Maybe I'm just spoiled here


----------



## MMiz (Dec 30, 2011)

Hockey said:


> I don't get it...why would anyone want to work for a non-transporting agency?
> 
> I like having my ambulance, with my equipment, and not have to hop into another truck thats not mine.  Maybe I'm just spoiled here


Are you kidding?  Where I used to work medics would take a pay cut to work the ALS first response units, yet there was a line of people waiting for a spot.

Respond to 911 calls, do the fun stuff, ride in the rig on exciting calls, and then conveniently leave when it was time for paperwork and decon.  That's the life!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> As far as the system, we have 8 stations, staffed with 2 medics per 12 hour shift. We are dispatched simultaneously with the volunteer fire department BLS ambulance on Charlie, Delta and Echo level calls. We will respond to the address, and start PT care with one or occasionally both of the medics riding to the hospital. If we split, the medic unit goes back in service "single medic" and can respond to calls with a second medic, usually a supervisor, as back up. Delaware law requires that two medics respond to any ALS call.



Does the state only require that two medics "lay eyes" on the patient at some point in the encounter or stay with the patient (either in the ambulance or following in another vehicle)? 

Where is the line between the ideal of two medics arriving at the same time/collaborating in care, and the second medic arriving late in care/at the hospital just to "sign the chart"? 

Where does responsibility lie if the medic in the back of the truck makes a mistake while the second medic is called to a different call?


----------



## Hockey (Dec 30, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Are you kidding?  Where I used to work medics would took a pay cut to work the ALS first response units, yet there was a line of people waiting for a spot.
> 
> Respond to 911 calls, do the fun stuff, ride in the rig on exciting calls, and then conveniently leave when it was time for paperwork and decon.  That's the life!




:lol:

True.  Good points.  I'm sure I'd be all over something like that in a couple years.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 30, 2011)

Hockey said:


> :lol:
> 
> True.  Good points.  I'm sure I'd be all over something like that in a couple years.



Heck ya I want to work on the PFR cars.

Have to have like 2 years in first as medic. 

Like mmiz said. People wait for those spots to open up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Does the state only require that two medics "lay eyes" on the patient at some point in the encounter or stay with the patient (either in the ambulance or following in another vehicle)?
> 
> Where is the line between the ideal of two medics arriving at the same time/collaborating in care, and the second medic arriving late in care/at the hospital just to "sign the chart"?
> 
> Where does responsibility lie if the medic in the back of the truck makes a mistake while the second medic is called to a different call?



Nowhere did I say two medics have to touch or make contact with the patient, I said two medics "must respond". On priority one calls, both medics will ride in and someone will drive the truck back. On priority 2 and 3 calls, the less acute stuff, one medic can easily handle the care, leaving your partner available for other calls or the single guy will cancel the backup. And where would the responsibility lie if a single medic in your system made a mistake? On the medic, of course. That's no different than anyplace else. 

And we have to write extensive charts on every call... And we decon, too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

And it's interesting to note, we cover so many different areas that it's easier to have your own ALS gear in a bag. Having worked in the back of an ambulance full time, I can say now that there's no way I'd want to go back to the bus, when I have all my ALS gear on the chase truck. 

 Again, this isn't a perfect system… And it may not be for everybody. However, I sure do like it a lot and I would say, without hesitation, we have some of the best medics in the country working here. The pay, the benefits, the vacation time, the ConEd, the equipment, the trucks... All of it adds up to make for an excellent system. 

Hey, If you're happy posting on a street corner in between BLS nursing home returns and 911 calls … Then go for it. For me, those days are over.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

From talking to you briefly about it it sounds like a system that I would love to work in. But I'm not a huge of the east coast....Why are all the good services out there and not on the Left Coast?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

Because we're not constrained by the "if it's a paramedic, it's a firefighter" mentality. 

And Sussex county isn't really "east coast"... I'd say it's more like Arkansas... With a beach.  Delawareians sure do love their NASCAR and other redneck activities.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Because we're not constrained by the "if it's a paramedic, it's a firefighter" mentality.
> 
> And Sussex county isn't really "east coast"... I'd say it's more like Arkansas... With a beach.  Delawareians sure do love their NASCAR and other redneck activities.



Fair enough. Hey I'm from Nevada, redneck is in my blood haha. Well where I'm from it's more skier redneck.

The system I'm in separates EMS and Fire. We are a private but we run more like a public utility model system.


----------



## Roman506 (Dec 30, 2011)

Did I hear someone say Arkansas?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha. Yeah. Reminds me of when I lived in Arkansas. You can get fried bologna sandwiches and grits for breakfast. Along with scrapple. We eat a lot of pig stuff and fried chicken here. The accent is redneck, with an eastern shore twang. Takes some getting used to. Coming here from the west coast was a bit of culture shock.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2011)

NVRob said:


> From talking to you briefly about it it sounds like a system that I would love to work in. But I'm not a huge of the east coast....Why are all the good services out there and not on the Left Coast?



Don't forget about the middle coast, Texas is home to some of the Nations best EMS services.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

Fish said:


> Don't forget about the middle coast, Texas is home to some of the Nations best EMS services.



Very true. Texas is a place I have considered as a possible option if I get tired of here. My problem is I love this area, you can't get a better setup IMO  Beautiful lake, beautiful mountains, a fun city, lots of outdoors activities. 

n7 I was checking out your protocols, they seem to allow for a decent amount of autonomy which is awesome.

You have a couple more "toys" than we do, CPAP and RSI being the main two I noticed.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Very true. Texas is a place I have considered as a possible option if I get tired of here. My problem is I love this area, you can't get a better setup IMO  Beautiful lake, beautiful mountains, a fun city, lots of outdoors activities.
> 
> n7 I was checking out your protocols, they seem to allow for a decent amount of autonomy which is awesome.
> 
> You have a couple more "toys" than we do, CPAP and RSI being the main two I noticed.



We got that too


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2011)

Before coming to Sussex, I was looking at Texas. (and Reno) and some big deal breakers were SSM, no clear promotional ladder, no county pension, interfacility transports... 

Cypress Creek and Harris County sounded good to me, as did Austin/Travis...


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Before coming to Sussex, I was looking at Texas. (and Reno) and some big deal breakers were SSM, no clear promotional ladder, no county pension, interfacility transports...
> 
> Cypress Creek and Harris County sounded good to me, as did Austin/Travis...



All of our County and city services have promotional ladders. Field Medic, Lt. Capt. Commander, etc etc.....

Private services, not so much.

But you can't beat the pay and retirement Texas EMS has to offer....... Sorry thread jacker


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, the pay and pension here are pretty decent. High end of Paramedic I, our lowest rank for medic, with ZERO promotion and no OT, is around 55k, most make musch more and most easily promote to P2 in a few years, with P3 a few years after that. Plus there is a 25 year non contributory pension and pretty decent health benefits. 

And add in no SSM, no IFT, bike medic and HazMed team, lots of OT and event work, our extensive con ed and the rest of the goodies that come with this job made it a no brainer for me... But again, everyone is different and wants different things.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, the pay and pension here are pretty decent. High end of Paramedic I, our lowest rank for medic, with ZERO promotion and no OT, is around 55k, most make musch more and most easily promote to P2 in a few years, with P3 a few years after that. Plus there is a 25 year non contributory pension and pretty decent health benefits.
> 
> And add in no SSM, no IFT, bike medic and HazMed team, lots of OT and event work, our extensive con ed and the rest of the goodies that come with this job made it a no brainer for me... But again, everyone is different and wants different things.



We start 54k, have all the teams tactical, hazmat, etc...... County retirement but we have to contribute 7%.

Do ya'll get paid more than new castle?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, when you figure in what they pay for benefits and their retirement. Plus they work 10 hour says and 14 hour nights, with no bunks.  Not for me.


----------

